# New addition is here!!



## Stormy (Sep 6, 2011)

Say hello to Jewel, my beautiful pearl cockatiel! 

We just picked her up about an hour ago. The lady was taking care of her for her friend because their home flooded (we live on the east coast) and they had to evacuate. They could no longer take care of her and the lady has two yorkies, so she couldn't let her have any out-of-cage time, so she decided to rehome her.

Right now she is in quarantine in my room. She is a little nervous and scared, so she keeps closing and opening her eyes.

Here are some pictures of her . She is in the cage that she came with. It's a little on the small side but at least there is room in there. Stormy came to me in a house-style cage and there were perches and toys everywhere. He had no room to spread his wings!! Poor thing . He was also a rehome. I got him from a friend of my friend, who has a little dog and I guess she didn't want him anymore. But he turned out to be the sweetest boy . Anyway, when she is out of quarantine she will move into the large flight cage that Stormy lives in. I don't remember the dimensions but it is the Prevue Hendryx Flight, almost as tall as I am!

Trying to sleep 









A closer view









Her beautiful pearls!









She looks like a male and she doesn't have _that_ many bars underneath her tail, but I see one feather that is a bit stripy? I'm not sure if pearl cockatiels have barring or not. However the lady said she laid a few eggs recently so she's definitely a girl! Look at her beautiful crest though  I think it's bigger than Stormy's!

Anyway I'm so excited she came to live with us and I can't wait till the quarantine period is over


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She is adorable


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

She is gorgeous  I love her pearls! And ya pearls can have either alot of barring or very little barring, the best way to tell with them is that males molt in solid gray tail feathers and females keep their yellow tail feathers.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

What a cutiepie !


----------



## Stormy (Sep 6, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> She is adorable


Thank you!! 



xoxsarahxox said:


> She is gorgeous  I love her pearls! And ya pearls can have either alot of barring or very little barring, the best way to tell with them is that males molt in solid tail feathers and females keep their yellow tail feathers.


Thanks! You learn something new every day . She is definitely a girl then. The lady said she is 1-2 years old and all of her tail feathers are yellow .


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes definately a girl  girls keep the pearls while males lose them after their first molt and look like a normal grey male...
look at my tiels. dally and tsuka are both pearls 
so that and the eggs shes for sure girl and shes so pretty


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

she's gorgeous and i hope she'll do her quarantine time soon  i have a new untamed normal grey too (MAX). i keep her inside my extra room in the night and bring her to the living room in the morning where i have another tamed tiel called OZY.


----------



## Stormy (Sep 6, 2011)

RexiesMuM said:


> What a cutiepie ![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks so much!  I agree she really is a jewel!
> 
> ...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's lovely...pearls are just amazing!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes retained some on his back


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Gorgeous  so happy to hear that you could take her in


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

She's so pretty. I'm glad she had a home now she can enjoy herself and get lots of attention.


----------



## Stormy (Sep 6, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> She's lovely...pearls are just amazing!


Thank you! They're one of my favorites  The lady offered to send pictures but I wanted it to be a surprise and I'm very excited that she's a pearl! Of course it wouldn't have mattereed to me.



DallyTsuka said:


> hes retained some on his back


Oooh his wing is so pretty!! It's like an extra stripe! 



AMSD said:


> Gorgeous  so happy to hear that you could take her in


Thanks!! I'm glad she's with us too . She's sitting on my arm now preening herself. Definitely a good sign as she didn't seem to want to be my friend yesterday!



brittbritt said:


> She's so pretty. I'm glad she had a home now she can enjoy herself and get lots of attention.


Thank you! Yeah, I don't think she got to be out of her cage at all in the two months that the lady had her since she has two dogs. I left the cage door open for her though, just a crack so she would still feel safe if she didn't want to come out, but she decided to come out and she just sat on top of her cage all day .


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Such a beautiful cockatiel! Shes a pearl. Right?


----------

